# More on Hollywood Filmmaker's Albuquerque Landscapes



## Steve Todd (Aug 6, 2014)

Last month I posted a short video on a retired Hollywood filmmaker's HDR panoramas of Albuquerque. However, the video only touched on his finished results. This link will take you to his site and some of his work:

http://www.unit16.net/Adobe%20Web%20Gallery/content/index.html

After viewing his work, you will understand why I picked ABQ as my retirement home. Our Fall is usually spectacular, and the winter and spring scenes can be quite good as well. If you like thunderstorms, July and August can produce some intense weather formations and plenty of lightning!


----------

